# Sobrecarga de un Motor.



## tesla (Ene 21, 2012)

Si tengo un motor funcionando a su máxima potencia, digamos que no hay un exceso de trabajo en el motor mas alla unicamente del tiempo que tiene activado el tiempo, que condicion se presenta? estoy usando 03 variadores para un presion constante, y quiero usar la opcion de sobrecarga para activar los reles de salida del variador, ya que si hay un exceso de consumo que un variador no pueda cubrir se active el otro y conjuntamentos los dos lleven el sistema a una presion de trabajo constante.

Los parametros de salida del rele son: (si me pueden dar una opinion, las que a uds les parezca me ayudara):
Los reles cambiaran de estado segun los parametros siguientes:

- Drive activado/Falla
- Drive alcanzo la frecuencia ordenada.
- El motor recibe energia del drive.
- Sobrecarga del motor.
- El drive excede la frecuencia predeterminada.

Para alcanzar una presion constante cuando un solo variador no se da a basto, entonces vi conveniente activar al 2do variador usando la opcion de "sobrecarga de motor" ya que si el 1er drive no se da a basto entonces estara en su maxima frecuencia de trabajo pero quiero saber si la sobrecarga que se genera es suficiente.

Si alguien me puede ascesorar un poco con esto de la sobrecarga en un estado en el cual solo hay un trabajo maximo en el motor me ayudaria mucho.


----------

